# Insulin on contest day



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi guys.

I have a show coming up in about two weeks. This time round I was contemplating using insulin to carb up on the day of the contest and the day preceding it (if it turns out to be a big enough benefit, that is).

I know the likes of Phil Heath use this strategy for the Olympia effectively and Rich Piana, although not preparing for a contest, says he employed a three-day carb-up using slin for an expo. What made his approach interesting is that he took two diurectics four days out from the expo to flush out water. Then over the next three days he sipped water and used slin to carb up. He said he kept getting fuller and bigger - and more shredded - due to the carbs pulling in the water he had left into his muscle so there was limited, if any, over spill. Now Heath is a genetic freak, so I know what works for him won't necessarily work for this mediocre-at-best bodybuilder, and I know you have to take whatever Rich says with a pinch of salt. However, in this instance, Rich wasn't preaching bro science, but rather an effective way he found of manipulating water and insulin that got him 15lbs heavier in 4 days and just as ripped. Of course, he's a freak too and on a load of other stuff, but in principle it seemed an intriguing tactic to employ come contest days and the days before.

Anyone done anything similar, or think this could be a good/effective idea?

I should add I've run numerous novorapid courses when bulking so I know what I'm doing, I've just never used it when on low carbs and around 8-6% bodyfat for competition. I imagine it might be a different box of tricks entirely in this state.

Many thanks.

A.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Magsimus said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I have a show coming up in about two weeks. This time round I was contemplating using insulin to carb up on the day of the contest and the day preceding it (if it turns out to be a big enough benefit, that is).
> 
> ...


You know Phil Heaths peak week strategy? You sure about that?

You will hear ALL top prep coaches say, don't do anything crazy in the last week. If you are in shape, you are in shape.

Rich talks $hit, all day he may.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> You know Phil Heaths peak week strategy? You sure about that?
> 
> You will hear ALL top prep coaches say, don't do anything crazy in the last week. If you are in shape, you are in shape.
> 
> Rich talks $hit, all day he may.


Cheers for the reply dude.

Of course I don't know Heath's peak week strategy, but I've read from numerous experienced trainers - Milos, Palumbo, Romano etc - that Heath responds superbly to insulin. Yes, he is genetically blessed with that 3D look, but add slin manipulation into that and it takes it to the next level. That's why over the years he tends to come in a little flat and deflated on the Friday at prejudging, but then come Saturday night he makes an almost unbelievable transformation. But like you said, it is only conjecture so I'm not 100% sure.

I should be in shape come contest day. I'm not the biggest competitor, but my strength is my condition. I almost prefer not to fully carb up so I maintain my feathering, striations and vascularity. Obvisously this comes with not looking as full or as big I as could, but like I said, I'm never going to win on size anyway so best stick to my strengths. Was hoping that this time, however, that maybe insulin could address that issue while I could still keep my condition.

Cheers.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Magsimus said:


> Cheers for the reply dude.
> 
> Of course I don't know Heath's peak week strategy, but I've read from numerous experienced trainers - Milos, Palumbo, Romano etc - that Heath responds superbly to insulin. Yes, he is genetically blessed with that 3D look, but add slin manipulation into that and it takes it to the next level. That's why over the years he tends to come in a little flat and deflated on the Friday at prejudging, but then come Saturday night he makes an almost unbelievable transformation. But like you said, it is only conjecture so I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> ...


Try a peak week trial at 4 weeks out, if you ever have the opportunity. Not worth trying new things in the last week, which could fcuk up your whole look.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Cheers dude.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Over here carbing up with slin on comp day makes the difference... That and a few diurética.

Honestly my team mates do so and literally transform themselves coming out paper thin skin and muscles looking hard as granite.

But, not to do randomly of course... Have it well planned by the coach.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Over here carbing up with slin on comp day makes the difference... That and a few diurética.
> 
> Honestly my team mates do so and literally transform themselves coming out paper thin skin and muscles looking hard as granite.
> 
> But, not to do randomly of course... Have it well planned by the coach.


Hey man, do you have any protocols or examples of how they go about it? My only experience with slin is pre-workout when bulking - completely different to carb-loading pre-contest.

Cheers.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

sounds like you want to hit this show all guns blazing! imagine you went hypo on stage fvvvvk that.....what show

are you doing mate,what class.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

mal said:


> sounds like you want to hit this show all guns blazing! imagine you went hypo on stage fvvvvk that.....what show
> 
> are you doing mate,what class.


That would be a show for sure


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

mal said:


> sounds like you want to hit this show all guns blazing! imagine you went hypo on stage fvvvvk that.....what show
> 
> are you doing mate,what class.


Doing the WABBA Mr Universe. I am in the X-tall Senior class. I'm probably going to be the lightest competitor on stage, but I tend to edge some of the bigger guys on balance and conditioning. I won my first show back in May (granted, it was only a novice class of 8, but it got me an invite to the Worlds) and then came second in my class at the WABBA World Championships in Sicily a month later in June. Managed to come in 6kg heavier with better conditioning. This time round, however, the competition is going to be much higher so I wanted to take my strengths such as conditioning, but try and get an extra 5% by incorporating insulin to carb up.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Sebbek said:


> That would be a show for sure


Haha, yeah, that would be quite the spectacle: 'Cool, that guy's body popping in his routine... oh nope, he's having a fit... someone fetch the Cadbury's and Cola!'

I was debating on using it show day, but would probably only use it on the Thurs and Fri to carb up and just see how I looked Sat of the show and cruise in with the odd rice cake here and there.

I've spoken to a handful of folks, as well as yourselves, and it doesn't seem a good approach this late in the day. Too many things to go wrong and ruin weeks of hard work.

Cheers.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Magsimus said:


> Haha, yeah, that would be quite the spectacle: 'Cool, that guy's body popping in his routine... oh nope, he's having a fit... someone fetch the Cadbury's and Cola!'
> 
> I was debating on using it show day, but would probably only use it on the Thurs and Fri to carb up and just see how I looked Sat of the show and cruise in with the odd rice cake here and there.
> 
> ...


There is a good side of it as well bcos even if you didn't win that show you would still make headlines 

Good luck anyway

Hit the stage like you owned it 

Seb


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Currently on the fourth day of my carb deplete and I'm still looking full and drier with more detail coming out. Don't feel flat considering I've been on 90g carbs per day for the last week too. Is it water keeping me looking full? At the moment I feel I don't want to change anything - or even begin carbing up tomorrow. However, I imagine when I drop my water I'll flatten out/shrink?

Having said that, my last show I took two Lasix on the day of the contest (8am then 2pm), dried out under the skin but managed to stay full (although I did make the mistake of having a very salty meal the night before which prob helped me retain a lot of water). That's what makes me think I might be able to get away with flushing out water with dyazide then carbing up with the insulin.

I'm seriously tempted to experiment with this, however, if things are still looking on point tomorrow I don't think I'll change a thing.

Will keep y'all updated. Cheers for you advice and input chaps.



Sebbek said:


> There is a good side of it as well bcos even if you didn't win that show you would still make headlines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers dude.


----------

